

OECD - India has probably recently surpassed Japan to be third largest economy - ayushgta
http://www.keepeek.com/Digital-Asset-Management/oecd/economics/oecd-economic-outlook-volume-2013-issue-1_eco_outlook-v2013-1-en

======
ayushgta
(Listed under second bullet point of summary on page 196 of the report)

